# What do you know about Uruguay?



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

i know Alvaro Recoba


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

a grate player..........jajajja


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

Montevideo capital of Uruguay and Barbara Mori.


----------



## 8773 (Apr 23, 2004)

Montevideo and Fray Bentos a city were I enjoyed the charms of a girl named Neves Arragone.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

jajajaj


----------

